# Plastic Gibs on 12" Atlas or Craftsman Commercial Lathes



## wa5cab (Jul 29, 2018)

I just received five more sets of all of the steel gibs.  Steve was waiting on these for a 6".  If anyone else needs any to replace the plastic ones or for any other reason, reply to msg in Machine Parts for Sale, not here.

As most of you know, at some point fairly late in the life of the 12" Commercal production, Clausing changed the material (originally 1018 or thereabouts steel) that the cross slide and compound slide gibs were made of to plastic.  Current best guess is that this happened around 1974/75.  This was during the production life of the final version of the 12: and probably around the time that the Atlas 3950 Mk2 6" was replaced by the 10100, and Sears quit selling the 101.21200 (their version of the 3950). I have listed below for both Atlas and Craftsman the highest reported serial numbers that still had steel gibs and the lowest serial numbers reported as originally having plastic.  Note that there is currently a gap of about 4000 machines between the highest numbered machine known to have had steel gibs and the lowest number known to have plastic.  If anyone has either an Atlas or a Craftsman 12" with serial number falling between either of those pairs listed, please report at least model number and serial number as well as whether the two gibs are steel or plastic.  If your report changes any of the four numbers, I'll update them here.

Current update date 2018/11/25

Atlas highest steel              100274
Atlas lowest plastic            104418

Craftsman highest steel     105402
Craftsman lowest plastic   107875

A rough guess is that Sears sold about 11,000 of the final version 12" while Atlas sold around 7,000.  So I'll add the highest known serial numbers of the two  model groups.

Atlas                                    106781  (my 3996)
Craftsman                            109258

If anyone has a higher number in either group, please report that, too.

I'll add that the 10"/12" and 6" milling attachments had their gibs changed from steel to plastic at about the same time.  The steel cross slide gibs also fit the milling attachments.


----------



## 38Bill (Aug 24, 2018)

My "Craftsman" labeled 12" lathe has a serial number of 105402 and has steel gibs.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 25, 2018)

OK.  What is it's model number?


----------



## 38Bill (Aug 25, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> OK.  What is it's model number?


101.28910


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## GunPilot (Nov 25, 2018)

My Craftsman 101.28990 S/N 107875 has plastic gibs.  Sure would like to get ahold of some steel ones as the plastic ones are pretty cracked.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 26, 2018)

GunPilot,

I have them.  Send me a PM.

And that is a new "Earliest or Lowest Plastic" serial number for Craftsman.  If you happen to have any info on when the lathe was originally sold new, please report it.


----------



## GunPilot (Nov 27, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> GunPilot,
> 
> I have them.  Send me a PM.
> 
> And that is a new "Earliest or Lowest Plastic" serial number for Craftsman.  If you happen to have any info on when the lathe was originally sold new, please report it.




I asked about the history of the lathe when I bought it but the man selling didn't know.  It doesn't have a lot of wear on it, and hasn't been abused.  I doubt the gibs have been replaced.   I'm guessing it's a mid to late 70's lathe according to the serial number.   It had no documentation with it. 

Sending PP today for the gibs - thank you!

George


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 27, 2018)

George,

OK.  Received your PP and a pair of gibs is out front waiting for the carrier.  I sent you the tracking #.

Thanks.


----------



## GunPilot (Dec 10, 2018)

Steel gibs installed!  Thanks again!


----------



## Saiga556 (Jan 6, 2020)

wa5cab said:


> A rough guess is that Sears sold about 11,000 of the final version 12" while Atlas sold around 7,000.  So I'll add the highest known serial numbers of the two  model groups.


I believe in have one of the final versions you mention here.

Mine is a Craftsman Commercial 12
MODEL 101.28990

SERIAL NUMBER 105099

I have plastic gibs on the crosslide, compound, and milling attachment.  The carriage has a steel gib.  

I have purchased replacement plastic gibs from Causing which were black rather than white, like the originals, but still feel that I could gain some rigidity by using steel gibs.  By the time the plastic ones are tight enough to get rid of any slop the hand wheels are hard to use as there is just too much friction in the ways at that point.  

If there are any steel gibs still available I would be interested.


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 6, 2020)

My Craftsman 12" commercial
101.28990
102077
All steel, cross, carriage, and milling Attach.


----------

